# First herd sire



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

For a while now, I've been looking for my first herd sire. I started out with two bred does. Fancy who gave me quads as a first fresher and Truity who gave me triplets. I've decided to keep two doe kids out of them so now I've got four does. I'm new to conformation but I think Fancy could have better attachments. So I'm looking for a buck that will improve on that. I've been lurking on Prairie Wood Ranch (I love their goats) for months now and I think I've found the buck for my girls. What do you guys think? Will he improve on their udders?

Here is his pedigree

GRS: +B ARMCH Rosasharns Tiger L ++ *S E
*GRSire*: Rosasharn TL Cauldron *S
GRD: Rosasharns UK Witch Hazel 5*D VG AR1851

*Sire*: NC Promisedland RC Bonafide +*B *S

GRS: +B NC PromisedLand MG Beau +*S 
*GrDam*: ARMCH NC PromisedLand Beau-Nita E 3*D 2*M
1 X BIS 14 X BOB 3 X GCH 16 X Best Udder, 2008 Breed Leader - 
#1milk production with both ADGA & AGS
GRD: GCH ARMCH PromisedLand GoodDay SunShine 2*D *M E90

*GrSire*: MCH Lost Valley Ride the Wave +*S VG

*Dam*: 2 Times Grand Champion Seldom Herd Patchouli

*GrDam*: Seldom Herd Appledor

Here's a picture of his dam and her udders


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Here's a picture of his sire and sire's dam udders.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Do you have pictures of your does udders?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

And here are a few pictures of him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't have an udder pic to post of Fancy. Here's the best one I have of Truity right now. I can get better ones tomorrow.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Very nice! Congrats!


I haven't got him yet. I'm waiting to here back from his breeder. Fingers crossed!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Is the dam CAE negative? That's something to find out. The web site says that kids are guaranteed to not have CAE, but for the guarantee they need to be tested within the first week of arrival. Goats that are CAE positive usually don't show it that young.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

glndg said:


> Is the dam CAE negative? That's something to find out. The web site says that kids are guaranteed to not have CAE, but for the guarantee they need to be tested within the first week of arrival. Goats that are CAE positive usually don't show it that young.


Yes I will ask if they do any testing. Most breeders in my area don't test however. I know that they let the dams raise them if possible but I do that to.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like he sold. Are you still looking? Are you going to ship?

I don't have a place to keep a buck, but that doesn't stop me from window-shopping. This is my favorite place to look:
http://castlerockfarm.net/forsale.html

Check out all their champion does and does with high LA scores. Great udders. Health testing done too. I like the consistent high quality and proven lines.

Camanna in Oregon looks good too and has bucks available. Seems like most goats in Oregon cost a little less. Seems like the same high quality.

And there are many, many more good bucks at other places too, I'm sure. Maybe you will get some leads from other people here.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

What was I thinking?! Dill's, in Texas, is closer to you. A nine year old doe of theirs just took 2014 Reserve National Champion and Reserve Best Udder. Talk about an udder that lasts!

They have a few Bonafide sons that are not over height like he is. (Bosephus has some kids due in the fall.) I like that they tell you the height of their goats. And they are very health conscious as well. And they sell semen straws......

http://dillsalittlegoatfarm.com/ndkiddingschedule.htm


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

glndg said:


> What was I thinking?! Dill's, in Texas, is closer to you. A nine year old doe of theirs just took 2014 Reserve National Champion and Reserve Best Udder. Talk about an udder that lasts!
> 
> They have a few Bonafide sons that are not over height like he is. (Bosephus has some kids due in the fall.) I like that they tell you the height of their goats. And they are very health conscious as well. And they sell semen straws......
> 
> http://dillsalittlegoatfarm.com/ndkiddingschedule.htm


Dill's is in Oklahoma&#8230;

Yes!!! Very nice goats!!!

Their doe that took RGCH at the Nationals has a daughter in their herd that I am partial to! Shimmer&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Someone else put a deposite down on him while I was still asking questions. So the search continues. I wanted to thank everyone for their help.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

LadySecret said:


> Someone else put a deposite down on him while I was still asking questions. So the search continues. I wanted to thank everyone for their help.


Dill's has some very nice goats&#8230; Very&#8230; very&#8230; awesome goats.&#8230; perfect place for getting a new herdsire&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

